# Writing > General Writing >  'Standard Book Report'?

## pacman2323

I have a book report due in a few days and when the teacher assigned it, all he said was a "standard 'old fashioned' book report with an introduction, 3 body paragraphics and a conclusion". What exactly am I supposed to be doing this on? I'm guessing there's a 'standard' book report format, and it's not a topic that is specific to this book.. or else he would have said so. 

So.. anyone know?  :Confused:

----------


## Whifflingpin

How about**:

Introduction - Book title, author, a brief description.

Plot - The story line, and anything about how the author handles the story (fast, slow, first person narrative? flashbacks? epistolary? sub-plots? whatever)

Themes - The main themes (love? death? loss? coming-of-age? family relationships? politics? ecology?)

Characters - The characters in the book - what kinds of characters? how does the author show the character (direct description? through their actions or dialogue?) is there development of the character through the book (there would be, for instance, if one of the themes was "coming-of-age")

Conclusion - Summary of what you've said, and why you would recomend the book to someone else.

----------


## pacman2323

Excellent. Thank you very much.  :Smile:

----------


## mtpspur

Whiffingpin did much better then I would have imagined--that's a compliment.

Mine would have been intro--Title, Author, year published and overview.

Point one would have been Introduction covering the cast and general direction of the plot.

Point two would have progression of the plot.

Point three would have been resolution.

Then a quick summary of how we got from A to C. The old military adgage is tell them what you're going to tell them--then tell them--them tell them what you just told them. Yes they really teach that at NCO Leadership School--at least in 1974.

----------

